# 400R wanted to buy. Serious Buyer.



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

GTR33 400R

Hi guys, I'm looking for a GTR33 400R to buy for a good home,

Genuine 400R at a good price,

Don't **** me.

David


----------

